# Using Windows keyboard with Mac Mini



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

Yay, I finally managed to convince a buddy of mine to buy a Mac. His PC crashed and he has seen my old Mini and my new Macbook and has heard me talk incessantly about the Mac and he's finally making the plunge! He's buying a Mini.

He however wants to keep his old keyboard and mouse because he has (and likes) the Microsoft Ergonomic (ugh!) keyboard. No problems actually. Just one question: With Panther, the F12 key could be used as the Eject key. However with Tiger, F12 runs Dashboard. So how would he eject a CD from the keyboard?

Also, I assume that the Windows Key would be used as the Command (Apple) key, right?

BTW, does the new Mini still ship that dongle that can be used to connect an old CRT display or does he have to order it separately? My old Mini shipped with it included!

Cheers


----------



## zoziw (Jul 7, 2006)

I usually just drag CDs to the trash to eject them on both my iBook and Mini (old PPC one).


----------



## harrytse (Nov 3, 2005)

i'm not sure if it's the drivers i'm using, but tapping f12 goes to dashboard, holding it will eject.

http://www.apple.com/macmini/whatsinside.html shows the DVI to VGA adapter is included


----------



## MacME (Mar 15, 2005)

harrytse said:


> i'm not sure if it's the drivers i'm using, but tapping f12 goes to dashboard, holding it will eject.
> 
> http://www.apple.com/macmini/whatsinside.html shows the DVI to VGA adapter is included


nothing to do with drivers, if you don't have a mac keyboard with a separate eject key, pressing and holding f12 will eject your CD/DVD. light tap will bring up the dashboard.


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

Thanks, all of you 

Cheers


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

Sad news. My buddy emailed me just now saying that he went ahead and bought an HP Pavilion with Windows Media Centre and 1 gig RAm and 250 gig HDD and DVD writer and 17" LCD for a little less than what he would have paid for a Dual Core Mini.

He felt more comfortable with the known devil than the unknown angel. Well, all my questions to you folks and all your answers were unfortunately a waste of all our time. My apologies to all of you.

Cheers


----------

